# The jute box



## Pappy (Jan 29, 2018)

I’m thinking I’d play Blueberry Hill by Fats Domino.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 29, 2018)

Love that song and Fats. My song would be..It's your Love..Tim Mcgraw and Faith Hill..


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Jan 29, 2018)

Suspicious Minds by Elvis Presley


----------



## Falcon (Jan 29, 2018)

Pappy said:


> I’m thinking I’d play Blueberry Hill by Fats Domino.
> 
> View attachment 47839



Pappy,   Isn't  it  "JUKE"  box ?   Not  "jute" .


----------



## Seeker (Jan 29, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Pappy,   Isn't  it  "JUKE"  box ?   Not  "jute" .


   Good catch  spot on aren't ya.
​


----------



## jujube (Jan 29, 2018)

Remember getting a nickel to put in the table-top juke box and then waiting for "your" song to play?  Hopefully, it would come up before you finished dessert.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 29, 2018)

Juke.......I just wrote it 100 times on the blackboard. :grin:


----------



## Seeker (Jan 29, 2018)

but did you get your wrist slapped with a ruler?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2018)

I remember the last Jukebox we had in this little market town was way back in the mid 70's...and we used to play anything from Johnny prestons'  Running bear to frankie Valli's ''my eyes adored you... on it... 


Does our one coin  have to be from a specific decade Pappy?


----------



## Pappy (Jan 29, 2018)

Not really Holly. I’m from the 5 plays for a quarter era, back in the fifties. Our ice cream place had little pay boxes in each booth.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 29, 2018)

Oh the memories shootin' pool and puttin' quarters in the juke box....Love it.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2018)

Pappy said:


> Not really Holly. I’m from the 5 plays for a quarter era, back in the fifties. Our ice cream place had little pay boxes in each booth.




ok...so 5 goes huh?  lemme think I'll get right back to ya... ..I think ours was 5 plays for 50p..


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## IKE (Jan 29, 2018)

hollydolly said:


>




Everyone has a song or songs that bring back memories.....every time I hear Silver Wings I think of Bangkok.

About mid 73' or so, when I was working in Vietnam, I received word that my superiors had noticed that I hadn't been out of country in over two years and they wanted me to leave VN for a few days to unwind and clear my head.......so I hopped on a plane and went to Bangkok for a few days, all expenses paid of course. 

I was in a honky-tonk late one night that had a live Thai band and a expat got up on stage and started singing Silver Wings and the place went dead silent.....the guy was really good and you'd have sworn that it was Merle Haggard singing.

Good memories.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Olivia (Jan 30, 2018)

When my mom worked in a diner, and it was around 1957, I would often be there and I heard all those songs playing in the Jukebox. Letters in the Sand by Pat Boone was one of those that I remember, and also April Love.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2018)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 47892




awww memories... funny , it's only the juke box that's gone..in some greasy joe cafe's, they still have those same condiments.. and sugar cannister..remember those formica topped  tables?


----------



## Pappy (Jan 31, 2018)

Oh yes. Some places had glass straw holders too.


----------

